# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  How to Make Wig with Hot Gluegun Step by Step

## hairweft

1 . Measure and cut the initial weft extension. Hold the weft against the U-shaped bottom part towards measure how much you need. Necessities it so that it lies up against the part. The sides of the weft should land half a inch from your hairline at either side of your brain. If the weft extends recent your hairline it will be accessible when you style your hair within the updo. Use a pair of scissors to cut the weft for you to size.
 Double check the weft is the right part by measuring it alongside your part once youve chop it.

2 . Apply presenting glue to the weft. The exact weft will naturally curl back to the inside, and the glue should be utilized on the inside of the curve. hair weave styles.Put it to use very carefully and slowly from a straight line across the frame of the weft. Take the time to ensure it's applied quite beautifully. The glue will come right out of the bottle quite thickly.

3. Soften the glue by using a blow dryer. Use a blow dryer to be able to heat the glow along with soften it until is considered sticky to the touch. It should not be runny or oozy, but when you touch it it must be tacky. Gently touch the very glue along the edge with the weft to make sure the entire distinctive line of glue is sticky.
 If the glue is too nasal, it could drip into your locks and cause damage. Ensure it's not wet, but merely tacky enough to adhere to nice hair.

4. Apply the weft to your hair. Very carefully placement the weft so that the paste is facing your hair. weave hair .Getting into half an inch at a side hairline, press often the weft against your hair in relation to 2 or 3 centimeters (0. 7 or 1 . 2 in) below the part. Keep lifting the weft into your frizzy hair, little by little, until you reach other side.
 Be wary not to apply it to your take away. If the weft adheres to the scalp, it will inhibit regrowth and lead to bald patches there. It is very important to make sure often the weft is applied a couple of centimeters below the part along with attached only to your hair, never your skin.
 Remember it really must be applied half an half inch from your side hairlines. If your weft is applied crowded to your hairline, it will be accessible.

5. Let it dry. Wait three minutes to let the extension absolutely dry once you're concluded applying it. Give it a whip to make sure it's firmly set up. If part of the weft is not properly adhered to your hair, fill out an application a little bonding glue together with press it down before entire weft is affixed.

6. Repeat the process a couple and a half inches above the initial weft. Now that the first weft is in place, it's time and energy to apply the next one. Estimate two and a half inches on the top of the first weft and prepare another U-shaped part surrounding the back of the head. Secure the head of hair above the part, then continue with the same process to determine, cut, and glue this weft:
 Measure an exciting new weft and cut that so either side is half an inch with the side hairlines. hair weave .
 Submit an application glue to the weft inside of a straight line, then take advantage of the blow dryer to heat it again slightly so it's tacky, although not runny.
 Apply the very weft to your hair a couple of centimeters below the part, making certain it doesn't touch your remag hair.

7. Finish applying wefts. Continue applying wefts just about every two and a half inches soon you reach the top part, the very rectangle you initially generated. When you reach this hutch part, Measure, cut, and implement one final weft. On this occasion the weft will stretch from one side of your brow around the crown of your scalp and up to the other side. Be sure it's half an inches from your hairline on also side.

8. Comb the hair. When the wefts are common in place, take down the section of hair that you tacked down at the top of your head. Use a hair comb to blend your own hair considering the extensions. You are now able to style your hair as you typically would. You can also get a hair cut to help blend the extension cords even more.


9. Remove the ext. when youre ready. Following several months, your extensions could naturally begin to come shed, and you'll be ready to take these people out. human hair weave .You can by removing cream designed for this goal to take them out simply. Apply the cream surrounding the bonded areas, let it take the amount of time indicated for the packaging, then use a clean to help the extensions occur loose.
 If you don't like to buy the removal cream, you should use olive oil. Apply the oil based and let it soak several 20 minutes, then employ a comb to gently may help wefts from your hair.
 If the oil doesn't work, you may want to try peanut butter or possibly dish soap to do the secret to success.

----------


## asAS

never delved more deeply into this topic

----------


## pukaka

I think it is a good idea, I have thought of it but not as detailed as you driving directions mapquest

----------


## Mark

nice is what you need!

----------

